
Ask HN: Why is the Linux Fnd “open source conference” invite-only? - smellycat
I just got fed a Twitter promo for Linux Foundation&#x27;s Open Source Leadership Summit and noticed it&#x27;s invite-only. I&#x27;m newer to open source, still getting my feet wet, but I&#x27;m hoping some veteran can explain how that goes with the open source philosophy. It looks like they only want executives to attend, so why do they advertise it and invite people to &quot;ask for an invitation&quot;, instead of just hosting a private meeting of their preferred attendees? Came across as a &quot;not open&quot; approach, but I&#x27;m probably missing backstory or perspective on Linux Foundation.
======
wmf
It's not that uncommon in academia to have events that are limited to speakers
so that everyone is contributing. This looks like that kind of event. Note
that LF has plenty of conferences that are open to the public.

------
BuuQu9hu
It is LF, this is to be expected. Go to somewhere like FOSDEM or linux.conf.au
for a real open source conference.

